# If I buy a bag of cow poo..



## scooterism (1/7/17)

What am I doing with it exactly?

Break it up and mix in with some soil or ?

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/17)

Mix with a pile of lawn clippings and some soil and some spent grain if you like.
Water it but not too soggy and make a cone shaped mound. Cover with more clippings. Turn every few days for a couple of weeks to rot it down then dig into soil.


----------



## scooterism (1/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> Mix with a pile of lawn clippings and some soil and some spent grain if you like.
> Water it but not too soggy and make a cone shaped mound. Cover with more clippings. Turn every few days for a couple of weeks to rot it down then dig into soil.



My hops are growing in a large pot, so do I do this separately from the pot and add at a later date?


----------



## Grott (1/7/17)

If you want to use straight away, mix 1 bag of poo with 2 bags of cheap potting mix.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/17)

Its best if you let it rot first as it can be very strong raw...could kill your hops


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/17)

Both methods avoid burning the plants with raw nitro compounds up front.

Grott's method is a good shortcut, he uses it on his beard.


----------



## Grott (1/7/17)

Lol. How did you know


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/17)

You would be surprised what Bribie knows


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

He knows his shit.


----------

